# Positive OPK Negative PG two days before AF ?? HELP



## nights1

Hi all so hope someone can help me,

I been trying to conceive naturally while waiting to be referred back to the ACU, the past few weeks i have been doing OPK on and off just to see if i ever show as Ovulating but never had a positive test at all but thought i haven't been very resistant with them any way and thought nothing of it or that im not ovulating again 

Anyway So knowing I'm due on in two days i just thought id do a OPK this morning for the sake of it   but to my surprise the test was Positive   which i thought STRANGE so now I'm not sure if my period is going to be later as I'm ovulating now or what?? Also done a HPT resulting in a BFN which i knew it would be!! Just soooo confused now.... 
                                                            
                                                              (LAST AF 8TH NOVEMBER, 28 DAY CYCLE) 

Ireally hope someone can help Cheers  xxxx


----------



## emma81

Hello


I'm not sure if this helps, but whenever I have used an ovulation test very close to af starting (and I'm not sure why I do this, I think I'm addicted to poas, no matter what sort  ) I pretty much always got a positive result. This baffled me so I tried googling for ages and found that some women do get lh surges when af is due. Not sure why though.
Maybe someone else will be along soon to offer some ideas/advice


Emma x


----------



## nights1

Hi Emma81 

Thank u i also read that after posting this, strange lol our body's are so complex ill never understand lol .

I think i am slightly addicted too lol  Thanks again


----------



## nights1

Still no AF cycle day 34 im guessing my AF will arrive next week 18th dec maybe (roughly 14 days after O) ??  SOOO confused i hate this cant even book into Drs as i feel this is my PCOS messing about  ggrrr i just want AF or BFP so annoying !


----------



## nights1

outcome to this QUESTION!    thank u emma for ur advice, still in shock  baby dust for u with love


----------

